# Searching CKC by Registration Number



## esSJay

I have found the link on the AKC website to search for dogs by registration number, but I can't find it anywhere on the CKC website. Does anybody know if it is possible to do so?


----------



## fostermom

I was thinking to myself, why would anyone want to check the pedigree of a CKC registered dog? Then I realized that you are in Canada and referring to the Canadian Kennel Club. Sorry, I can't answer your question, though.


----------



## esSJay

fostermom said:


> I was thinking to myself, why would anyone want to check the pedigree of a CKC registered dog? Then I realized that you are in Canada and referring to the Canadian Kennel Club. Sorry, I can't answer your question, though.


haha I had debated typing out Canadian Kennel Club in the OP to avoid confusion but then I was feeling lazy and didn't  funny that you mentioned it!


----------



## zephyr

I'd like to know too! I've never found a way either... maybe only if you are a member...?


----------



## esSJay

zephyr said:


> I'd like to know too! I've never found a way either... maybe only if you are a member...?


Hmm... perhaps. 

bumping up for others to see & comment


----------



## sterregold

Short answer: you cannot. The CanadianKC is hopelessly archaic about such matters. You cannot even link to an event hosting club, or tell who is judging what at an event by searching the Events in the site. As a member, I can pull up in my account the dogs that I own, and transactions in process (like a litter reg), but that is all.


----------



## esSJay

Thanks Shelly... That's a bummer to hear! 

I've also found that simply searching their events is a PITA.


----------



## MurphyTeller

If you are a paying member you can get a points lookup based on a dog's number - but you have to know their number to start with. 

I too have found it nearly impossible to find events or information w/ the CKC (Canadian KC) - I tend to find most of the information that I need on the website of a secretary that handles mose shows in area (Quebec and Ontario).

But you're right - it's a PIA.


----------



## LibertyME

I like this site for events...

http://www.canuckdogs.com/


----------



## esSJay

MurphyTeller said:


> If you are a paying member you can get a points lookup based on a dog's number - but you have to know their number to start with.


Looking up points was going to be my next question, that's also good to know, thanks!


----------

